# Gaston County NC Animal Shelter-a video



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is a video of the recent rescue pull that was allowed on a CLOSED DAY! Thought some of you might want to see what it looked like.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5qNAXdSdLEA


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Note that the first part is the rescue talking outside, but in the middle is inside the shelter's dog section.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

I had never pulled from this shelter b4 our getting the pups. The Animal League is very helpful and the volunteers go out of their way to help. Even though a mistake of putting one of our dogs down happened they quickly rectified the intake and outake to rescues. We will save more dogs from this shelter in the future!


----------



## Sue F (Oct 3, 2007)

Thank you Mo...that means a lot. Yes, the ALGC is very very good...they really do work hard in a difficult situation. Thank goodness we have some good AC workers who are willing to work with the ALGC for the best possible outcomes.


----------

